# March '05 7 Series Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

This month I am introducing a new feature for the 7 Series sales report. Take a look at the two “% of TOTAL” columns. This new information gives you an immediate indication of the relative importance of each model to the total 7 Series sales figure for the current month and the current YTD period. Let me know if you like this additional info or if you think it makes the report too busy.

March sales of the 7 Series were down 21.7% from March, 2004.

Sales of the Mercedes-Benz S Class this month totaled 1,384 units which was 12.0% lower than the 1,572 sold last March.

Please note that I report only United States sales data.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Ouch! Wonder what die Spindoktors vill say about dese.


----------

